# Tell-tail ideas



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, when John (JRD22) was on my boat this summer he commented on my tell-tails that I invented, so I thought I would post a how to on shroud tell-tales and encourage anyone else with other ideas to post.

I used green and red ripstop left over from my skydiving years and cut them into thin strips. I took off my white shroud protectors (I don't like those) and I cut off a short piece and put it on the shroud. Then I take one of those special black wire/zip ties with the hole in it and I secure it with a little play to the shroud so it will spin. I tie the rip-stop and I'm done. I would have used a single piece of rip-stop and doubled up but these are the longest pieces I had.










To adjust them, simply slide the shroud protector up and down. Because I have a pilot house, I have 4 of these. I have a set up high so I can see them from the cockpit and a set down low so I can see from the wheelhouse. And of course, I have green to starboard and red to port. These have worked well and much better than yarn which is what I was using prior to this. Yarn gets wet up here and clings to the shroud. These ones I built always spin and rarely stick to the shroud except in heavy rains combined with very light or no winds but they eventually free themselves.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I am constantly bedevilled in coming up with a decent stay mounted tell tale. This is simply a super idea and like the best ideas such a simple solution.

Thanks for that. A shiny gold star for you.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Any wind direction measurement instrument including telltales should be on the top of main mast. The wind is deflected by the sails and this deflected wind direction is sensed from any direction indicator that is affected from the sails. These telltales will nearly always be parallel to your sails maybe only a few degrees off parallel. In tihsi case you will only have some idea of wind speed but not wind direction.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

celenoglu said:


> Any wind direction measurement instrument including telltales should be on the top of main mast. The wind is deflected by the sails and this deflected wind direction is sensed from any direction indicator that is affected from the sails. These telltales will nearly always be parallel to your sails maybe only a few degrees off parallel. In tihsi case you will only have some idea of wind speed but not wind direction.


Just to be clear, shroud tell-tales are very common and they can be purchased commercially. This idea is simply a do-it-yourself method of making them. Downwind is when these are used and they definately would not be parallel to the headsail or main. All indicators of apparent wind direction are helpful.

Here's a commercial version of shroud tell-tales: Shroud Telltales, 1/8" (Pr) - 221 from DAVIS INSTRUMENTS

Rather than repeat what has been said by others, there is some good information on it's application/use here:
http://www.anything-sailing.com/tell-tail-ideas-t4982.html?t=4982


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

tdw said:


> I am constantly bedevilled in coming up with a decent stay mounted tell tale. This is simply a super idea and like the best ideas such a simple solution.
> 
> Thanks for that. A shiny gold star for you.


Thanks Fuzzy, glad you found this helpful and thanks for the star.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've got the Davis ones--I like yours more. Excellent idea. Thanks!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok Bilge, now come up with a pennant on a pigstick that I can hoist at the top of my mast in lieu of the wind indicator/ bird purch I have now.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

arf145 said:


> I've got the Davis ones--I like yours more. Excellent idea. Thanks!


I would imagine you could also use slightly undersized surgical tube instead of the shroud protector and with the added benifit of being clear it may look nicer. I'm pleased you like it, you will be happy with the results.



poopdeckpappy said:


> Ok Bilge, now come up with a pennant on a pigstick that I can hoist at the top of my mast in lieu of the wind indicator/ bird purch I have now.


Pappy...the standard or bird poking model??


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> The wind is deflected by the sails and this deflected wind direction is sensed from any direction indicator that is affected from the sails.


That's a good reason to look at the ones on the windward shrouds.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

seayalatermoonglow said:


> Thanks Fuzzy, glad you found this helpful and thanks for the star.


The Davis type ones are what we had until the last one disintegrated and fell off a couple of months back. They simply do not last. Pain in the butt really.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome. Relief from the neck strain of stairing at the masthead tell tales. 

I might try putting a second, tighter zip-tie below the swivel one in order to hold it in place as I don't wan to put shroud protectors on.


Thanks for sharing the idea!

Medsailor


----------

